
Prisoner of Facebook - gorer
https://medium.com/@pof/prisoner-of-facebook-521929a26a95
======
sealub
I also fell for this back in my younger days. Gave them my birth cert, and
student ID. It still haunts me to this day, but I was just a dumb high school
kid.

Needless to say, I haven't went back to Facebook since.

